# Barbie & Joe



## FastTrax (Oct 28, 2020)

Baby Doll Carolyn Barbie









Mrs. Baby Doll Barbie Jones & Mr. Boy Doll Kenneth Jones a month before their divorce



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruth_Handler


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 28, 2020)

General Infantryman Joseph Ekhart Trilby











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.I._Joe

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Weston_(inventor)


----------



## bowmore (Oct 28, 2020)

Barbie and Ken were the Handler's children. I had the misfortune to live next to their nephew. He became condo treasurer and proceeded to embezzle a bunch of our funds. Why he did not go to jail I will never know.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

My baby brother had a GI Joe doll along with a few accessories.

GI Joe doll and accessories went everywhere baby brother went... friends houses, cousins houses.

What a walk down memory lane.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, back in the day, I and my friends had those barbie dolls and Midge, Ken.  It was the craze back them.  And getting the clothes, car, little box that opened up to be her closet.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2020)

There is a new Divorced Barbie.
It comes with all of Ken's stuff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> There is a new Divorced Barbie.
> It comes with all of Ken's stuff.


Hopefully Ken, get's to keep his pension.


----------

